# out with old in with new



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today was the last day of being a owner of a praire I am offical the owner of a 2013 grizzly 700 with power steering what are some good upgrades to do to this bike first to last please thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats n the new ride


----------



## catdaddycade95 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on new bike! I just ordered an HMF tip to put on my stock exhaust until i can afford the pipes I want, stock grizzly doesnt sound too bad with tip. Ive always wanted some HID's so i plan to put the exteme snorkels hids on it.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

ya I ordered the full muzzy exhaust for mine with a programmer an the murder clutch kit for 28 I want to be able to do wheelies with some 27 outlaws


----------



## catdaddycade95 (Apr 1, 2013)

Let me know how the muzzy sounds, I was considering getting one in the future it was between that and the 2bros. You wont have a problem doing wheelies with 27s, I had 31 outlaws on my old 08 700 grizz, she would stand up all day long.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please let us know how the Grizzly compares to the Prarie. I've been looking to sell the Brute and get a smoother ride. I've read the new Grizz 700 has a lot more pep to them.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

So far I love the grizz it so much smoother then the praire an it has so much more power then the praire an it is a dog in the mud an water only thing is were your legs rest next the the plastics it get hot thereabut everything else is nice on it that power steering helps so much when your trying to climb out of a rut an your sideways in it


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got a '13 grizzly myself and I really like it very enjoyable to ride.


----------

